# Sudwala Trade Power



## gretel (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone's Sudwala weeks trade well at all?  Even with the new RID status, mine pull virtually nothing.


----------



## Aldo (Jul 28, 2007)

I sent mine to DAE, and have gotten at least one very nice trade.

RCI apparently doesn't want them.


----------



## Anne S (Jul 28, 2007)

Aldo said:


> I sent mine to DAE, and have gotten at least one very nice trade.
> 
> RCI apparently doesn't want them.



Aldo, where did you exchange to, and what time of year?


----------



## Aldo (Jul 30, 2007)

I exchanged for a delightful studio in an ancient farm called "Le Tertre," outside of a tiny village called Londigny, in the department of Charentes, France.  This was the 3rd week in June of this year.

Vern and Shirley Harper, the British owners, were delightful people. 


This was a small mom and pop Inn, very homely, incredible view, very quiet, nice pool.  Not a fancy big TS resort by any means.  But I was very satisfied with this trade and DAE will continue to get my business.

Unfortunately, this place will only be open for another couple of years, as the centerline of the new Paris-Bordeaux TGV is planned to go right through the place.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 2, 2007)

gretel said:


> Does anyone's Sudwala weeks trade well at all?  Even with the new RID status, mine pull virtually nothing.


Gretel, I've had the same problem this week. I paid for my 2008 levy and banked it with RCI hoping that the trade power had improved. When I saw how little I could get, I pulled it and will bank it with DAE now. I like dealing with DAE better anyway.


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 4, 2007)

Sydney said:


> Gretel, I've had the same problem this week. I paid for my 2008 levy and banked it with RCI hoping that the trade power had improved. When I saw how little I could get, I pulled it and will bank it with DAE now. I like dealing with DAE better anyway.



I too just paid my 2008 on my peak and white week.
My white week trades poor to average and thats to be expected for a white week.
The Peak week however is trading worse than the white week.
Im going to pull it and give DAE try.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey, if most of you pull your Sudwala deposits from RCI, it should help the trading power of that last person standing, keeping their deposit with RCI. Supply and demand, right?


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 6, 2007)

Carol C said:


> Hey, if most of you pull your Sudwala deposits from RCI, it should help the trading power of that last person standing, keeping their deposit with RCI. Supply and demand, right?



If trade Power is locked in when you first deposit your week it wouldn't help thoes who already deposited.

I have no faith in the RCI computer system to properly value deposits using a secret trade power value system.
Anyone that works with a large business computer system daily knows that the system will often go haywire and do odd things when a routine software update or patch is added.  It can often take a week or more  befor it is corrected and lots of entries and transactions get corrupted along the way.
With a secret trade value system their is no way to prove to RCI a computer error was made and get it corrected.


----------

